# Any Cubers Around North-Central Indiana?



## Ruxpin (May 15, 2013)

I'm interested in getting together with any cubers in my general area. I'm in Elkhart, IN (about twenty miles east of Notre Dame) and the nearest groups I've seen on this forum are all at least 2 1/2 hours away. Anyone within an hour of the 46517 zip code who is interested is welcome to reply and we can work it out from there.

I've been cubing about 8 months and I'm primarily a 3x3x3 solver, although I do own a 2x2x2, 4x4x4 and megaminx as well. Don't be shy!


----------

